# Is this shampoo ok to use?



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Pearl saw her vet late yesterday afternoon. Her skin has been very dry and flaky and recently we found blood at the base of some of the quills. Her skin looks very inflamed. She is going through her one year quilling right now too. 

The vet did a skin scraping and didn't see any parasites/mites. He didn't really feel she had a bacterial infection either at this point but said it could turn into that since she had open areas on her skin. He gave us some medicated shampoo called "Seba-Hex" and said we should bathe her in it weekly. Also gave us some capsules called "Derma-3" which he said is Omega fatty acids and we are supposed to drizzle a drop or two on her food each day. He suggested to stop the flax seed oil on her skin. He wants us to call back in 3 weeks and if she's not better he wants to see her again. 

Has anyone used this medicated shampoo on their hedgies? It says it is for dogs, cats, and horses. Active ingredients are chlorhexidine gluconate, and salicylic acid, and sulfur. Thanks


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

don't know but if you get positive feedback on it from others and it seems to really help her let me know. i'm at my wits end with these dry skin/whatever skin issue things and not having anything help and even have some make it worse so i'm up for any suggestions on things to try. good luck. hope it helps her. poor girl


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I've used it on my horse. It doesn't treat dry skin, it's really meant to treat bacterial or fungal skin infections. If anything it may dry out the skin even more. It does an amazing job killing rain rot and scratches (both nasty fungal infections) on horses. Unless your hedgie has been diagnosed with an infection, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I MIGHT try Shapley's MTG if anything. Its a combination of anti fungal, anti bacterial skin solution that won't dry out the skin. I use it during the winter when my horse gets dandruff and consequently starts itching her mane off. 

Here are the ingredients
Mineral Oil
Sulfur
Zinc Stearate
Glycerin
Cade Oil (rectified)

Check with your vet before hand to see if any of those could be harmful to a hedgie.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd worry about the bacon smell with MTG :lol: 

And a more curious and taste hungry hedgie may try to lick it all off, and I'm not sure how safe it is to ingest.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> I'd worry about the bacon smell with MTG :lol:
> 
> And a more curious and taste hungry hedgie may try to lick it all off, and I'm not sure how safe it is to ingest.


Agreed Ha.


----------

